# *Anyone 40+ reverted back to IUI? any success?*



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello ladies
Has anyone reverted back to IUI after IVF failures?  
any success stories?


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Angela,

I have had four attempts at iui,the fourth being a bfp,sadly it resulted in a missed miscarriage so we went for ivf.
I found the ivf very stressful and if it was not for my age i would definately have another go at iui .
I have a friend who did both and went back to iui,which she was told was because your eggs get very delicate as they age and it was worth a go. She did get a bfp but unfortunately she had a miscarriage,so it can work but the success rates are very,very low and it you look into the results published for all the clinics there is only around two or three for the whole country for us older would-bes,this is the other reason i decided iui was not the option for us,especially with the money issues,although if money was not an option i would maybe give it one more go.
I think maybe you should have a world with your consultant and if you decide to go ahead i would make sure you could have a few attempts,  
Alot of the girls go for chinese herbs and acupuncture,even on natural cycles and it as worked.perhaps these would help,im going to try them next time myself.
Good luck whatever you decide,
anita.xx


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, yes i would try iui again before it's too late, i do know the stats for giving birth to a live baby at our age is low but you have to be positive and know it is possible, my grandmother had my mother when she was 45, naturally of course...and i also heard a woman of 47 had a girl years ago, her daughter is 20 now!!!!
Any more replies would be helpful.
Good luck.


----------

